# scouting birds



## flockstalker (Oct 17, 2008)

Im gonna be in the south east corner of ND october 30th and november 13th just wondering what the duck report is in that area and what kind of ducks and numbers to be expecting. thanks for any input!


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

:lol: yay! i love when poeple ask this... have at em boys.. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If I had a magic crystal ball and I could look into it and predict the future...

...don't you think I'd use that power to win the lottery?

...maybe I'd sit online and tell guys bird numbers for areas in the future but I guess I'd have to be pretty bored.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

flockstalker said:


> Im gonna be in the south east corner of ND october 30th and november 13th just wondering what the duck report is in that area and what kind of ducks and numbers to be expecting. thanks for any input!


There are birds all over the state. Just gotta find them.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

How many threads is this now?


----------



## rwinter (Apr 30, 2008)

I saw a duck once down there....It was HUGE!


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

common...he said SE corner of the state. not a county, town or anything like that

there's no reason to be an AZZ about a simple "migration report"...if there's birds moving in, tell the guy. if it's dry...tell the guy. jeeesh. i'll say the NE corner of SoDak has birds and always has this time of year. No reason SE corner of NoDak isn't holding any numbers right now. just hope there isn't a early freeze. plenty of water around


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Perfectly good question.But we really can't tell what it will be like 10 days from now.In ND weather changes dramatically in a short time.


----------



## stumpdaddy (Jan 28, 2008)

Good point zdosch. The guy asked a simple question. Nothing other than a bird report. Maybe when people starting coming to Minnesota to fish for walleyes, everyone should stop giving any reports of fish biting. I agree, don't tell people specifics, make them scout and earn their keep, but don't be so selfish on regional bird reports.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Maybe when people starting coming to Minnesota to fish for walleyes, everyone should stop giving any reports of fish biting.


LOL I can see it now

In a MN bait shop.

Customer: "How are the fish biting?"

Shop attendant: " Since you purchased a non res license you must be from out of state and in that case I just can't tell you! You'll just have to find out on your own."


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

it would be great, but people from minnesota are just to nice.


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

Unfortunately there are a lot of real a-holes here who wait for a NR to come on and ask a question just so they can tell them off. They act like you are asking for there social security number and bank account number. For some reason the only a-holes I have ever heard of in ND frequent this board. Every person I have actually met out there or from there has been extremely friendly and helpful and my friend who works out there says that all of the people he has met have been great.

Be patient and eventually some nicer people will chime in with some pertinent information, probably sent in a private message to avoid being flogged for giving up top secret info.

I can't help you with SE Nodak but I just spoke with my friend in XXXX this morning and he said there were great numbers of ducks in that area and tons of snows starting about 20 miles NW of XXXX all the way north to the border. There is a front supposed to come through this weekend with strong NW winds and cold temps that should really push a bunch of birds in to the area. Next week is setting up to possibly be a great week. Good Luck!

*--I have removed the name of the location you mentioned, in direct disregard for earlier posts you have read asking not to to this.

-- Ryan*


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Ocean Hunter said:


> Unfortunately there are a lot of real a-holes here who wait for a NR to come on and ask a question just so they can tell them off. They act like you are asking for there social security number and bank account number. For some reason the only a-holes I have ever heard of in ND frequent this board. Every person I have actually met out there or from there has been extremely friendly and helpful and my friend who works out there says that all of the people he has met have been great.
> 
> Be patient and eventually some nicer people will chime in with some pertinent information, probably sent in a private message to avoid being flogged for giving up top secret info.
> 
> I can't help you with SE Nodak but I just spoke with my friend this morning and he said there were great numbers of ducks in that area and tons of snows starting about ** miles ** of XXXX all the way north to the border. There is a front supposed to come through this weekend with strong NW winds and cold temps that should really push a bunch of birds in to the area. Next week is setting up to possibly be a great week. Good Luck!


We're not being a$$ holes on here, just abiding by the rules set forth by the owner of the site. A majority of the issue with your question is where are the birds at and you're many days away from even coming. Someone could bust a roost, a strong North wind, or even a lack of food on the ground could move many many birds either in or out of the area in a day.

The above quote and the amount of miles and direction is specifically against board rules.


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

There are actually 'rules' against trying to help out a fellow hunter with useful info??? That could be the most selfish thing I have ever heard and I really doubt that these are 'rules', more like the wishes of a few selfish locals who don't want anybody else to have a good hunt.

I can completely understand why somebody might not want to tell somebody else here where their exact hunting spot is and that is fine but me willingly sharing my knowledge of an entire county, general area or section of the state is no big deal and I shouldn't be bashed for it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ocean Hunter said:


> There are actually 'rules' against trying to help out a fellow hunter with useful info??? That could be the most selfish thing I have ever heard and I really doubt that these are 'rules', more like the wishes of a few selfish locals who don't want anybody else to have a good hunt.
> 
> I can completely understand why somebody might not want to tell somebody else here where their exact hunting spot is and that is fine but me willingly sharing my knowledge of an entire county, general area or section of the state is no big deal and I shouldn't be bashed for it.


 :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

If people are going to plan for a trip in ND wouldn't they do their homework? Use google earth to find big water. Use a PLOTS book to find public land? Get there a day early and just scout scout scout and sit in th bar or cafe ( generally they are the same thing) and talk to locals?

Another reason people don't want to give help is because we have put 1000's if not 100,000's miles on ourselves looking for birds. We are not just going to say yeah, there are birds in XXXXXXX county. Because every Tom, Dick, and Harry are out hunting now and places roost have been busted and many fields hunted without permission and many people have been getting down winded by people who didn't take the time to scout. Yes, there are birds in the states of SD, ND, MN. All you have to do if find them yourself. We did.


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

If you want to respond with "Find them yourself, we did" why respond at all? It just makes you sound like a jerk.
I enjoy helping people when I can and find that most people enjoy helping me when I am in need. I hope my truck doesn't break down by your house, I can just imagine the conversation.

Me; "Hey buddy, I'm not from around here and my truck broke down, can 
you tell me where I might find an auto parts store?"

You; "Find it yourself, I did."

To the original poster of this thread, I apologize for the off topic conversation, hopefully you will get some helpful information.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have treid helping people out, but do you know what I have gotten in return?

I have had 6 legally posted fields hunted, be down winded once. All because I have helped someone out. If a person was planning a trip to ND, they knew well that there are birds here. So why ask were are they at?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ocean Hunter said:


> If you want to respond with "Find them yourself, we did" why respond at all? It just makes you sound like a jerk.
> I enjoy helping people when I can and find that most people enjoy helping me when I am in need. I hope my truck doesn't break down by your house, I can just imagine the conversation.
> 
> Me; "Hey buddy, I'm not from around here and my truck broke down, can
> ...


Your'e right it makes someone sound like a jerk.If you didn't know the rules,now you do.It also makes someone a jerk when they clearly disregard the rules set up for the past 5 years by the owner of this site.When someone disagrees that's fine.Make your point.

It is what it is......we aren't going to change them until we are told to by the owner.We go through this every fall.Please do as you are asked to do.It isn't a public site.Names of towns WILL BE XXXXXXX OUT.

The original poster asked for a general idea.That's OK.....but no naming towns.If you want to give him more specific info.....please use PM's.


----------

